# Frontosa Eye Problem - Kindly help me Friends



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Friends,

Hope all is well !

I just noticed that one of my most fav ( and the largest frontosa ) has a Eye Problem. It looks almost like a cataract - the eye looks as if it is covered with a very thin, translucent white film, with a white dot exactly in the center.

Looks something like this -










Kindly guide me on what this is and how do I treat it...

Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Friends will oxy-tetracycline help ?


----------



## PGWald (Feb 2, 2008)

I've experienced a similar eye problem that ended up looking like a cataract on a few wild Ophthalmotilapia ventralis specimens. I used Maracyn II, an antibiotic that claims to be effective on popeye disease, with a limited degree of success. Checking with other aquarists and doing online research I learned that catching eye problems like this early is very important. Eventually, fish with this type of malady can render them essentially blind and useless as breeders (if they rely upon visual cues to spawn) and compromises their long-term survival as they are unable to compete effectively for food unless they are isolated. I don't know what medications are available in India for you but I would not waste time treating the affliction. I would look for antibiotics that are intended for or proven affective for eye diseases, e.g. popeye. I would also caution that if the fish in question has had this condition developing for awhile, it may not be a reversible condition. My own experiences and others' experiences with what seems to be the same problem suggests waiting will inevitably end up in a virtually blind fish with significantly lowered prospects for long-term survival. Good luck!

Jim


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

I've used Melafix with good results


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll just add that keeping your water conditions perfect, (0 ammonia and nitrite and low nitrate->20ppm) will help prevent eye problems and also help to cure them. 
Also it will help to have good water movement in the tank.

Robin


----------

